# Elliott: manovre in Lussemburgo. Riassetto o cessione?



## admin (16 Agosto 2020)

Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?

Ecco l'articolo completo


Il Fondo Elliott muove le pedine degli assetti del Milan mentre la società lussemburghese che controlla il club registra una perdita superiore al miliardo, per l’esattezza 1.046.977.327,85 euro. In queste settimane centrali dell’estate, mentre tiene banco il rinnovo del contratto a Zlatan Ibrahimovic, ci sono state alcune operazioni finanziarie a monte del Milan, l’ultima chiusa il 10 agosto. Tra queste, un travaso di azioni che ha interessato due società del Delaware, apparentemente lontane ma, come vedremo, fondamentali nella struttura proprietaria che presenta ancora zone d’ombra. Movimenti che potrebbero preludere a qualche novità negli assetti del club. Paul Singer, 76 anni, il numero uno del gruppo di gestione di investimenti, sta preparando la strada alla cessione? Apre ad altri soci? O è solo un riassetto interno del controllo? Nei mesi scorsi era circolato il nome di Bernard Arnault, patron del gigante del lusso Lvmh, ma le voci di un suo interesse per la squadra di Stefano Pioli non hanno mai trovato riscontro.

Da Li a Elliott
Elliott Management Corporation è diventata proprietaria del Milan nell’estate 2018 esercitando le garanzie sull’inadempiente Yonghong Li. Cioè il cinese senza capitali che nell’aprile 2017, già inseguito per insolvenza dalla Jangsu Bank, comprò il Milan da Berlusconi per 740 milioni, anche grazie ai soldi, oltre 300 milioni, di Elliott. È tuttora inspiegabile come uno sconosciuto (anche in Cina) imprenditore che millantava un patrimonio in gran parte inesistente (e quello esistente sull’orlo del crac) abbia potuto sedersi al tavolo di quella trattativa, chiudere una delle più rilevanti compravendite calcistiche di sempre e ottenere un simile finanziamento, sebbene assai oneroso.

Il finanziamento
All’epoca Li creò una scatola societaria per l’acquisto del Milan: la Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg (Rossoneri Lux). Ed Elliott con due finanzieri italiani (Gianluca D’Avanzo e Salvatore Cerchione) costituì sempre in Lussemburgo la Project Redblack per erogare il prestito alla Rossoneri Lux. Fallito il cinese, gli americani sono andati a escutere la garanzia e così la Project si è presa il 100% della Rossoneri Lux che ha il 99% delle azioni del Milan.

Super rosso di bilancio
I costi e i conti di tutte queste operazioni (dall’acquisizione di Li fino agli oltre 400 milioni erogati al Milan da agosto 2018 fino al 19 marzo 2020) sono compresi nei bilanci della Rossoneri Lux. E nell’ultimo, depositato da poco, sono indicate perdite cumulate per oltre un miliardo al 30 giugno 2019. La situazione nel frattempo non è migliorata, i risultati sportivi non aiutano e il costo «fisso» di gestione della società è di circa 10 milioni al mese. Un problema serio anche per un investitore dalle spalle larghe come Elliott (32 miliardi di euro in gestione) che non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze.

Chi offre un miliardo?
Il Milan, tuttavia, è a bilancio a soli 83 milioni e poi, in caso di cessione, anche l’asset «nuovo stadio» potrà essere messo sul tavolo. Insomma c’è margine per riequilibrare i conti. Non abbastanza però per ipotizzare plusvalenze degli investitori finali a meno che qualcuno non offra almeno un miliardo. Il rischio per Elliott è rimanere a lungo impantanato in un business che dà visibilità ma assorbe denaro, non esattamente l’obiettivo di un hedge fund.

Zone d’ombra
Intanto il 25 giugno scorso c’è stato un passaggio di azioni dentro la Project, la società che controlla la Rossoneri Lux che a sua volta ha il 99% del Milan. La Genio Investments ha ceduto 120 azioni alla King George. Entrambe sono veicoli dell’arcipelago Elliott. Piccola operazione ma è un segnale che qualcosa si sta muovendo: è il primo assestamento che emerge in due anni. E le carte fanno più luce dentro la Project, perno della proprietà. Ci sono tre categorie di azioni (A-B e C) e le due finanziarie appena citate hanno tutte le azioni A che corrispondono al 49,99% del capitale votante. Ma chi ha il resto? Ovvero le B (4%) e le C (46%)? Nell’ultima segnalazione ufficiale del Milan (27 settembre 2019) si diceva che il capitale di Rossoneri Lux «è interamente detenuto da Project Redblack, il cui capitale sociale è a sua volta detenuto da Blue Skye Financial Partners e da alcune società indirettamente detenute da Elliott Associates ed Elliott International».

Il labirinto
Se quelle di Elliott fossero solo Genio e King vorrebbe dire che la maggioranza è in mano alla Blue Skye Financial Partners (Lussemburgo) dei finanzieri D’Avanzo e Cerchione che fin dall’inizio hanno affiancato gli americani nell’operazione e che sono ora in cda del Milan. Ma è probabile, come hanno detto in passato fonti di Elliott, che a loro faccia capo «solo» il 4% delle azioni B (comunque decisivo per la maggioranza) mentre sul 46% resta un alone di mistero. Per capire potrebbe essere utile il bilancio Blue Skye ma non è una loro priorità pubblicare i conti: nel 2020 (due settimane fa) hanno depositato il bilancio, inconsistente, del 2015 ... Sei giorni fa, infine, le due società di Elliott (Genio e King) e la stessa Blue Skye hanno rilevato le «vecchie» finanziarie lussemburghesi di Yonghong Li che erano state messe fuori gioco, rimanendo orfane del Milan, quando il fondo esercitò la garanzia e si prese la Rossoneri Lux. Manovre estive nei labirinti rossoneri da cui il fondo Elliott sta cercando una via d’uscita.

*La GDS in edicola oggi, 17 agosto, riporta l'articolo del CorSera ed aggiunge che la cessione del Milan è ritenuta ad oggi distante anni luce. Il travaso di azioni è solamente un'operazione tecnica che non sposta equilibri e il rosso da 1 mld della Rossoneri Lux è frutto di una svalutazione del valore di carico che Mr. Li deteneva prima di perdere il Milan, e non ha a che fare col valore del club né con l’esposizione effettiva di Elliott sul club.*


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Mamma mia che porcheria.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Come si fa ad avere fiducia in tale proprietà????
Come si fa???
Dio Santo che schifo.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Santo cielo. 
Ripeto cosa dicevo in un altro topica chi diceva che non rischiavamo nulla nel affare Berlusconi - Li : Elliott c'è dal inizio. 
Se esce qualcosa in tribunale facciamo una brutta fine. 
Speriamo solo di avere cambiato proprietà prima che esca qualcosa fuori.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Noi,oggi,siamo un qualcosa che non ha nulla a che vedere con lo sport,e c'è chi ancora si sorprende su questo forum del fatto che non è arrivato il rinnovo a Ibra o non é stato ancora preso nessuno.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2020)

Chissà chi c'è dietro il 46%


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Madre Santa...



Djici ha scritto:


> Santo cielo.
> Ripeto cosa dicevo in un altro topica chi diceva che non rischiavamo nulla nel affare Berlusconi - Li : Elliott c'è dal inizio.
> Se esce qualcosa in tribunale facciamo una brutta fine.
> Speriamo solo di avere cambiato proprietà prima che esca qualcosa fuori.



Penso che in questo caso abbia ragione Superlollo che giorni fa disse che il Milan figurerebbe come parte lesa. Ci manca solo che siano il Milan e i suoi tifosi a doverne fare le spese qualora le malefatte di questi maiali venissero scoperte.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2020)

Ricordo ancora quella famosa puntata di report sulla cessione del milan nella quale il giornalista diceva : se uno si nasconde in un'operazione commerciale non lo fa certo per timidezza ma perchè ha qualcosa da nascondere.
E nella vendita del milan è stato fatto tutto sotto banco tra paradisi fiscali, fantocci, pupazzi e strane creature, scatole cinesi, cerchione e d'avanzo ecc ecc


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora quella famosa puntata di report sulla cessione del milan nella quale il giornalista diceva : se uno si nasconde in un'operazione commerciale non lo fa certo per timidezza ma perchè ha qualcosa da nascondere.
> E nella vendita del milan è stato fatto tutto sotto banco tra paradisi fiscali, fantocci, pupazzi e strane creature, scatole cinesi, cerchione e d'avanzo ecc ecc



Ovviamente è tutta una porcheria, altrimenti che bisogno c’era di usare 20 società con scatole vuote in tutto il mondo ?


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà chi c'è dietro il 46%



Che poi a quei 46% devi aggiungere i 4% di cerchione e d'aversa se ho ben capito.. I due con legame con Cipriani-Minetti-Berlusconi-Galliani.


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Per chi non ha voglia di leggere tutto sintetizzo io: SB.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per chi non ha voglia di leggere tutto sintetizzo io: SB.



La vera cessione sarà la prossima.
Aspettando il miliardo.


----------



## First93 (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Tra l'altro la Blue skye che detiene il 50,01% della project redblack (azioni B e C insieme), ha un sito internet bellissimo, si vede proprio che sono persone serissime...

Ma quindi, essendo la Blue Skye detenuta da Cerchione e D'Avanzo, vuol dire che tecnicamente sono loro i proprietari del Milan??


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la Blue skye che detiene il 50,01% della project redblack (azioni B e C insieme), ha un sito internet bellissimo, si vede proprio che sono persone serissime...
> 
> Ma quindi, essendo la Blue Skye detenuta da Cerchione e D'Avanzo, vuol dire che tecnicamente sono loro i proprietari del Milan??



E no perché nelle società stesse loro non hanno la maggioranza. La vecchia storia delle “scatole cinesi”


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la Blue skye che detiene il 50,01% della project redblack (azioni B e C insieme), ha un sito internet bellissimo, si vede proprio che sono persone serissime...
> 
> Ma quindi, essendo la Blue Skye detenuta da Cerchione e D'Avanzo, vuol dire che tecnicamente sono loro i proprietari del Milan??



Se non erro sono pure nel cda del milan.
D'avanzo lavora anche per Louis Vuitton .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2020)

Arnault in maniera molto traversa e celata è già "dentro al milan"....o meglio "uomini di arnault"


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera cessione sarà la prossima.
> Aspettando il miliardo.



Dobbiamo aspettare che il nano schiatti.


----------



## 6milan (16 Agosto 2020)

il Milan è divantato una lavatrice ahimè


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2020)

Ci capisco veramente poco di ste cose....però so solo che dal punto di vista sportivo o cerchi di emulare il Bayern .... Oppure si fa dura a non essere in perdita.....imho


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che poi a quei 46% devi aggiungere i 4% di cerchione e d'aversa se ho ben capito.. I due con legame con Cipriani-Minetti-Berlusconi-Galliani.



Ahhhhh ahhhhh

Hai risolto l enigma...

Il pprcello è riuscito a tenersi la maggioranza. 5(0+0,01)
46 per cento suo più il 4 degli amici farlocchi d'avanzo e cerchione contro il 49 e 99 di chi sa chi.

Madre santa che skifezza


----------



## First93 (16 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E no perché nelle società stesse loro non hanno la maggioranza. La vecchia storia delle “scatole cinesi”



Io ho letto che il 50,01% della project fa capo alla Blue skye, la quale è al 50 e 50 divisa fra Cerchione e D'Avanzo. Forse però sono informazioni vecchie perché risalgono al 2017.


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2020)

brace yourself, tifosi con calcolatrice are coming back


----------



## First93 (16 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non erro sono pure nel cda del milan.
> D'avanzo lavora anche per Louis Vuitton .



Mah, più che Vuitton quelli lavorano per Silvius Berluscon secondo me 
Aspettiamo e vedremo, è tutto palese ma allo stesso tempo oscuro, perché dividere le quote della Blue skye in 46% + 4,01%? Per spostare quel 4,01% in un futuro alla parte di Genio e King George?

In un modo o nell'altro prima o poi tutto questo finirà, e nessuno tranne le parti in causa saprà mai cos'hanno fatto su...


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> brace yourself, tifosi con calcolatrice are coming back


----------



## Davidoff (16 Agosto 2020)

Spero un giorno di avere una proprieta’ normale, non essere ostaggio di personaggi improponibili che ci usano per riciclare soldi. Quando SB tirera’ le cuoia sara’ come vincere una Champions.


----------



## DMC (16 Agosto 2020)

Che amarezza


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2020)

e dopo tutto questo qualcuno crede ancora che il milan non spende perchè il FPF lo impedisce e che gazzosa sia li per il bene del milan.

ahahhaahhahaha

ed aggiungo paolo e compagnia di questo non sanno assolutamente niente, a loro non viene nessun dubbio....


----------



## First93 (16 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> brace yourself, tifosi con calcolatrice are coming back



Romanticismo is the way


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (16 Agosto 2020)

Che strano ho la sensazione che dietro la squalifiche alla Europa League ci sia l' intento di non alzare la polvere, va a finire che questi in champions volutamente fanno di tutto per non andarci..


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Che strano ho la sensazione che dietro la squalifiche alla Europa League ci sia l' intento di non alzare la polvere, va a finire che questi in champions volutamente fanno di tutto per non andarci..



Non si può escludere nulla con questi soggetti


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Agosto 2020)

Invito tutti all'obiettivita'. Notizia che di fatto si basa sul nulla visto che in Delaware non vi è nessun obbligo di trasparenza.
Possiamo fare 234 mila ipotesi ma non varrebbero una beneamata m.....a.
In più aggiungo che la scelta tutta giornalistica di raccontare nuovamente la storiella del cinese (storia ormai conosciuta da tutti, trita e ritrita) è stata fatta al preciso scopo di sollevare dubbi.
Ma la realtà dei fatti è che Singer gestisce il Milan esattamente come l'Arsenal solo che son sicuro che nessuno sia andato a indagare sull'Arsenal. Chissà come mai...


----------



## Goro (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Che bella la finanza, che belle le banche, che belli i fondi d'investimento, che belle le lavatrici...

Solo la GDF può salvarci dal progetto Monza e da Berlusconi, che degrado


----------



## uolfetto (16 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Invito tutti all'obiettivita'. Notizia che di fatto si basa sul nulla visto che in Delaware non vi è nessun obbligo di trasparenza.
> Possiamo fare 234 mila ipotesi ma non varrebbero una beneamata m.....a.
> In più aggiungo che la scelta tutta giornalistica di raccontare nuovamente la storiella del cinese (storia ormai conosciuta da tutti, trita e ritrita) è stata fatta al preciso scopo di sollevare dubbi.
> Ma la realtà dei fatti è che Singer gestisce il Milan esattamente come l'Arsenal solo che son sicuro che nessuno sia andato a indagare sull'Arsenal. Chissà come mai...



Mi sembra che la fai troppo semplice. Elliott ha dato tutti quei soldi in prestito fondamentalli alla storiella del cinese (come la chiami tu) e quindi c'è dentro fin dall'inizio. E questo già sarebbe una prima situazione da spiegare e mai chiarita. Poi se questo articolo dice il vero c'è anche questo 46% appartenente a non si sa chi (TROLOLO) che poi guarda caso sommato al 4,01% dei due tizi di cui si conoscono i legami farebbe addirittura la maggioranza. Comunque anche fossero frescacce queste del corriere rimane sempre il vulnus iniziale...


----------



## edoardo (16 Agosto 2020)

Il 46% risulta di proprietà del AC Monza. Ma non si sa chi è il proprietario del Monza.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2020)

L'UEFA invece di rompere le palle con il fpf dovrebbe vietare scatole cinesi.
Chi è proprietario di un club di calcio dovrebbe esserlo in modo LIMPIDE.
Tutto dovrebbe essere riconducibile DIRETTAMENTE al proproptietario invece di società nel Delaware, nel Lussemburgo e un altra società ancora "vuota" che ne controlla un altra con un valore di 1 mld.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che la fai troppo semplice. Elliott ha dato tutti quei soldi in prestito fondamentalli alla storiella del cinese (come la chiami tu) e quindi c'è dentro fin dall'inizio. E questo già sarebbe una prima situazione da spiegare e mai chiarita. Poi se questo articolo dice il vero c'è anche questo 46% appartenente a non si sa chi (TROLOLO) che poi guarda caso sommato al 4,01% dei due tizi di cui si conoscono i legami farebbe addirittura la maggioranza. Comunque anche fossero frescacce queste del corriere rimane sempre il vulnus iniziale...



Il prestito fatto da Elliott al cinese era lecito fino a prova contraria. 
I soldi c'erano e son stati spesi. Mi pare quasi superfluo sottolineare che vista l'entità del prestito le somme sono transitate da un conto ad un altro a mezzo bonifico e quindi almeno 2 banche hanno fatto i necessari controlli ivi compresi quelli antiriciclaggio. Quindi ditemi... di cosa parliamo? Cosa dovrebbe chiarire elliott? Si hanno prove o si vuol gettare fango senza il minimo straccio di prova perché tanto va bene sputare sul Milan, fa notizia...
Sul restante 46%... ti rendi conto anche tu che quella è una pura semplice e assoluta supposizione. Non sanno nulla e... inventano. Ma a sto punto per me il restante 46% visto il numero potrebbe essere di Vale Rossi. Una supposizione come un'altra.


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Che strano ho la sensazione che dietro la squalifiche alla Europa League ci sia l' intento di non alzare la polvere, va a finire che questi in champions volutamente fanno di tutto per non andarci..



Sempre stato così, profilo basso, aspettative nulle, tifosi tranquilli e ben lobotomizzati, tifosi che vanno dietro Ibra e il tempo passa.
Ma vi rendete conto che ci hanno esclusi dall'EL sì? cioè siamo il nulla ormai, è una latrina, ognuno di questi ha avuto la propria parte, Maldini è uno dei tanti fessetti che finirà per Gallianizzarsi, a lui basta stare lì e fare il padre padrone e ricordatevi sempre, piccoli progressi per grandi risultati, contateci. I tifosi e il calcio italiano sono parte lesa, Berlusca ci ha uccisi e non se n'è mai andato, siamo controllati da lontano, ci sono gli amichetti, c'è il fondo di strozzini che manovra nell'ombra, non si promette nulla e non si raggiunge nulla, a quale scopo.. non si sa.
*Champs prima con Elliott [cit.].*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Che strano ho la sensazione che dietro la squalifiche alla Europa League ci sia l' intento di non alzare la polvere, va a finire che questi in champions volutamente fanno di tutto per non andarci..



È proprio così. Il calcio, la Champions league, sono briciole in questa faccenda. 
Facciamo finta che qualificandoti alla Champions, vincendola anche il club incassi (sparo a caso e gonfio le cifre) 300mln di Euro. Cosa sono questa cifra rispetto al riciclaggio di miliardi di Euro? Tra l'altro per vincere la Champions o anche solo per qualificarti devi spendere un botto di soldi. Ma chi gliela fa fare? 

Il calcio con questa società non c'entra nulla. Io è dall'inizio del Cinfake che lo dico... Il calcio è una briciola, una cosa che non c'entra nulla con tutta questa faccenda.


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È proprio così. Il calcio, la Champions league, sono briciole in questa faccenda.
> Facciamo finta che qualificandoti alla Champions, vincendola anche il club incassi (sparo a caso e gonfio le cifre) 300mln di Euro. Cosa sono questa cifra rispetto al riciclaggio di miliardi di Euro? Tra l'altro per vincere la Champions o anche solo per qualificarti devi spendere un botto di soldi. Ma chi gliela fa fare?
> 
> Il calcio con questa società non c'entra nulla. Io è dall'inizio del Cinfake che lo dico... Il calcio è una briciola, una cosa che non c'entra nulla con tutta questa faccenda.



Verissimo, fate conto che il Milan è passato ad Elliott già nel 2017 e Berlusconi, gongolante, preparò il terreno a quella mega farsa già molti anni prima quando partì il "circo Milan" della cessione aizzafolla.
Prima i thailandesi poi i cinesini, tutti manichini per arrivare al vero obbiettivo di quella farsa, lavare un po' di soldi e permettere poi un grosso guadagno successivo, negli anni, sia al Berlusca sia agli strozzini, io non so quanto possano aver messo da parte in questi anni tutti questi qui, ma credo che le briciole derivanti dalla partecipazione o vittoria della Champions siano davvero poca roba, inutile, insignicante per questo tipo di gestione "passiva", questa è gente calcolatrice e i conti li ha fatti benissimo, doveva essere guadagno e il Milan, grosso brand, permetteva di muoversi in una certa maniera, con grosse cifre, tifosi tranquilli, piazza tranquilla, tifosi ben abituati alla mediocrità ormai decennale, falsità su falsità e poi quella sorta di oscurantismo che circonda l'ambiente Milan da anni, sia nella semplice gestione tecnica del club (giocatori, dirigenti, mercato) sia per quanto riguarda tutto ciò che riguarda i conti, gli affari, le relative brighe societarie a cui fa capo un gruppo di strozzini che non abbiamo mai visto né sentito.
E badate bene, non è roba recente, già con "l'entrata"ufficiale di Elliott ci fu un divieto assurdo di fare uscire anche solo la minima voce di mercato, i dirigenti che hanno aperto bocca sono stati spediti, Boban, in generale siamo sotto una specie di dittatura controllata che sembra abbia un unico e stranissimo obbiettivo, non farci competere, prendere tempo, tranquillizzare i tifosi scemi con le facce da Milan come Maldini, ma a che pro? quando si arriverà al non plus ultra? com'è possibile che questo giochino qui, totalmente privo di competizione sportiva nel suo modo di essere compreso, possa durare così a lungo tra una squalifica ammazzabrand e un sesto posto in pandemia? 
Ho sempre pensato che prima o poi sarebbero stati stanati ma per come si stanno muovendo questi sembrano solidissimi, non danno l'idea di avere una sorta di progetto immediato e non danno l'idea di voler rilanciare il club seriamente, per quelli che sono degli obblighi verso il brand che in teoria dovresti poi cercare di piazzare al miglior prezzo possibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Ben svegliati. Lo dico da un paio di anni che Elliot fa parte del progetto ed è solo l'altra faccia della medaglia. Adesso vediamo se si svegliano anche i tifosi con i paraocchi. 
Comunque non c'è che dire il nano malefico ha studiato tutto per bene, e difficilmente si potrà scoprire il vaso di pandora. Ribadisco, soltanto un pazzo, ergo uno sceicco, può comprare il Milan presentando un miliardo, altrimenti bisogna aspettare la dipartita del capo, oppure che si convinca a mollare la presa. Alternativa altre persone losche che si inseriscono in questa schifezza. 
Armatevi di pazienza. 

Mi pare di averlo fatto notare, guardate i nomi delle due società. Genio (savicevic) investment e king george(weah,). Ahahahaha sapete chi metteva questi nomi in altri società legate a mediaset?


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ben svegliati. Lo dico da un paio di anni che Elliot fa parte del progetto ed è solo l'altra faccia della medaglia. Adesso vediamo se si svegliano anche i tifosi con i paraocchi.
> Comunque non c'è che dire il nano malefico ha studiato tutto per bene, e difficilmente si potrà scoprire il vaso di pandora. Ribadisco, soltanto un pazzo, ergo uno sceicco, può comprare il Milan presentando un miliardo, altrimenti bisogna aspettare la dipartita del capo, oppure che si convinca a mollare la presa. Alternativa altre persone losche che si inseriscono in questa schifezza.
> Armatevi di pazienza.
> 
> Mi pare di averlo fatto notare, guardate i nomi delle due società. Genio (savicevic) investment e king george(weah,). Ahahahaha sapete chi metteva questi nomi in altri società legate a mediaset?



Ci pensavo al fatto di Genio e King,ma dicevo a me stesso se fosse mai possibile,poi leggendo il tuo post mi sono sentito un po' meno pazzo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ben svegliati. Lo dico da un paio di anni che Elliot fa parte del progetto ed è solo l'altra faccia della medaglia. Adesso vediamo se si svegliano anche i tifosi con i paraocchi.
> Comunque non c'è che dire il nano malefico ha studiato tutto per bene, e difficilmente si potrà scoprire il vaso di pandora. Ribadisco, soltanto un pazzo, ergo uno sceicco, può comprare il Milan presentando un miliardo, altrimenti bisogna aspettare la dipartita del capo, oppure che si convinca a mollare la presa. Alternativa altre persone losche che si inseriscono in questa schifezza.
> Armatevi di pazienza.
> 
> Mi pare di averlo fatto notare, guardate i nomi delle due società. Genio (savicevic) investment e king george(weah,). Ahahahaha sapete chi metteva questi nomi in altri società legate a mediaset?



Non fa nemmeno le cose in maniera cauta, ormai.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non fa nemmeno le cose in maniera cauta, ormai.



Ma spesso se vuoi nascondere verità scomode devi proprio spiattellarle e renderle palesi,le persone tendono ad escludere in tal caso la cosa più ovvia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma spesso se vuoi nascondere verità scomode devi proprio spiattellarle e renderle palesi,le persone tendono ad escludere in tal caso la cosa più ovvia.



Perfetto. Infatti nessuno può discutere il quoziente intellettivo della vecchia scrofa.


----------



## Manue (16 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Il prestito fatto da Elliott al cinese era lecito fino a prova contraria.
> I soldi c'erano e son stati spesi. Mi pare quasi superfluo sottolineare che vista l'entità del prestito le somme sono transitate da un conto ad un altro a mezzo bonifico e quindi almeno 2 banche hanno fatto i necessari controlli ivi compresi quelli antiriciclaggio. Quindi ditemi... di cosa parliamo? Cosa dovrebbe chiarire elliott? Si hanno prove o si vuol gettare fango senza il minimo straccio di prova perché tanto va bene sputare sul Milan, fa notizia...
> Sul restante 46%... ti rendi conto anche tu che quella è una pura semplice e assoluta supposizione. Non sanno nulla e... inventano. Ma a sto punto per me il restante 46% visto il numero potrebbe essere di Vale Rossi. Una supposizione come un'altra.



Non era lecito in realtà il prestito poiché le garanzie di Lì erano finte (es. proprietario di miniere il cui valore era a garanzia del prestito, ma in realtà non erano sue). 
Questa è realtà, ed è lecito chiedersi perché le banche non hanno verificato?

Li ha preso dei soldi ove chiaramente il suo reddito non ne permetteva il rimborso, 
difatti abbiamo visto com’è finita. 
Senza dimenticare anche i cinema sui bonifici che Li doveva elargire. 

Il mistero è questo, 
come ha fatto a prendere tutti quei soldi? 

Ormai è chiaro dai, 
inutile far passare per pulita la cessione del Milan.

Il lodo Mondadori e la scalata di Vivendi, 
hanno giocato un ruolo fondamentale.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Agosto 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non era lecito in realtà il prestito poiché le garanzie di Lì erano finte (es. proprietario di miniere il cui valore era a garanzia del prestito, ma in realtà non erano sue).
> Questa è realtà, ed è lecito chiedersi perché le banche non hanno verificato?
> 
> Li ha preso dei soldi ove chiaramente il suo reddito non ne permetteva il rimborso,
> ...



No ma non mischiare!! Stai cadendo nella trappolona del giornalista! Elliott i soldi li ha cacciati e la loro provenienza è stata ritenuta lecita da almeno 2 banche che hanno fatto i necessari controlli. Se Li ha mentito... la colpa sarebbe di Elliott? A Elliott poteva benissimo andar bene così sapendo che nella peggiore delle ipotesi si sarebbe preso il Milan ad un prezzo praticamente prossimo allo zero.


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ci pensavo al fatto di Genio e King,ma dicevo a me stesso se fosse mai possibile,poi leggendo il tuo post mi sono sentito un po' meno pazzo.



ci ho pensato anch'io. Quei nomi sembrano una presa in giro...ma possibile che la facciano così in maniera evidente?


----------



## Mauricio (16 Agosto 2020)

Senza offesa, ma vorrei farvi tornare sulla terra. Elliott è un hedge fund, fondo d’investimento. Gli si è presentata l’occasione di prestare 300 milioni circa (che sono l’1% del patrimonio in gestione se è di 32 miliardi) a tassi da usura (se non ricordo male 11%) ottenendo in pegno le quote totali del Milan. Che seppur svalutato valeva di più di questa cifra. Voi un investimento del genere non l’avreste fatto?! Se andava male si otteneva oltre il 10% di rendimento, se andava bene un asset che valeva più del prestito.

Detto questo l’articolo mi sembra molto approssimativo: anche qui se non ricordo male l’investimento totale è di circa 500 milioni (diversi articoli online lo confermano). Da quando Elliott ha investito 1 miliardo nel Milan?! Andrebbe analizzato nel dettaglio da cosa deriva tale perdita.

Concludo ribadendo che un fondo d’investimento può sbagliare un’operazione (rivendita più bassa del prezzo di acquisto), è nella natura delle cose e potrebbe essere questo il caso. E le cifre in ballo sono “spiccioli” per il patrimonio di Elliott.

Ma la verità non la ho nemmeno io, per cui potrebbe essere che sia ancora Silvio dietro al Milan!


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> No ma non mischiare!! Stai cadendo nella trappolona del giornalista! Elliott i soldi li ha cacciati e la loro provenienza è stata ritenuta lecita da almeno 2 banche che hanno fatto i necessari controlli. Se Li ha mentito... la colpa sarebbe di Elliott? A Elliott poteva benissimo andar bene così sapendo che nella peggiore delle ipotesi si sarebbe preso il Milan ad un prezzo praticamente prossimo allo zero.



I soldi vengono da paradisi fiscali, ma cosa stai dicendo. Sia all'inizio, tramite le isole vergini e hk sia dopo tramite il Delaware.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma vorrei farvi tornare sulla terra. Elliott è un hedge fund, fondo d’investimento. Gli si è presentata l’occasione di prestare 300 milioni circa (che sono l’1% del patrimonio in gestione se è di 32 miliardi) a tassi da usura (se non ricordo male 11%) ottenendo in pegno le quote totali del Milan. Che seppur svalutato valeva di più di questa cifra. Voi un investimento del genere non l’avreste fatto?! Se andava male si otteneva oltre il 10% di rendimento, se andava bene un asset che valeva più del prestito.
> 
> Detto questo l’articolo mi sembra molto approssimativo: anche qui se non ricordo male l’investimento totale è di circa 500 milioni (diversi articoli online lo confermano). Da quando Elliott ha investito 1 miliardo nel Milan?! Andrebbe analizzato nel dettaglio da cosa deriva tale perdita.
> 
> ...



C'è il bilancio che parla chiaro, 900 mln circa di soldi immessi


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è il bilancio che parla chiaro, 900 mln circa di soldi immessi



si ok, ma perchè hanno azzerato i debiti con le banche. Cosa che non ha fatto nessun altro proprietario di club


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I soldi vengono da paradisi fiscali, ma cosa stai dicendo. Sia all'inizio, tramite le isole vergini e hk sia dopo tramite il Delaware.



Scusa eh ma non comprendo quale sia il punto.
Arrivano da paradisi fiscali e chi ha mai detto nulla?
Dove sta il problema? Non si poteva fare? Mi pare sia lecito! Qua si continua a supporre che tutto sia sempre illegale senza la minima prova e soprattutto si tratta Singer come l'ultimo dei morti di fame e come il primo degli sprovveduti.
Fate voi i miliardi che ha fatto lui e poi chiamatemi va...


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> si ok, ma perchè hanno azzerato i debiti con le banche. Cosa che non ha fatto nessun altro proprietario di club



Ma quale debiti? Elliott ha prestato soldi al cinese più anche quelli per il mercato, più i famosi 32 mln più il passivo di bilancio dei due anni.


----------



## Mauricio (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è il bilancio che parla chiaro, 900 mln circa di soldi immessi



Bilancio del Milan? Da il sole 24 ore sono 600 milioni circa, compreso appunto azzeramento debito verso banche (fatto con iniziazione in conto capitale).



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma quale debiti? Elliott ha prestato soldi al cinese più anche quelli per il mercato, più i famosi 32 mln più il passivo di bilancio dei due anni.



1. Prestito iniziale concesso da Elliott a Rossoneri Sport. Invest. Lux: 180M.
2.Prestito iniziale concesso da Elliott ad AC Milan: 128M di cui 119,5M convertiti in capitale.
3. Rinuncia al credito vantato da Rossoneri Sport. Invest. Lux nei confronti di AC Milan: 10M convertiti in capitale.
4. Nuovi aumenti di capitale: 51M + 85M + 60M = 196M.

Articolo completo: 
https://www.feliceraimondo.it/milan-ecco-quanto-ha-investito-elliott-nel-club-e-cosa-servira-nellimmediato-futuro/


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Scusa eh ma non comprendo quale sia il punto.
> Arrivano da paradisi fiscali e chi ha mai detto nulla?
> Dove sta il problema? Non si poteva fare? Mi pare sia lecito! Qua si continua a supporre che tutto sia sempre illegale senza la minima prova e soprattutto si tratta Singer come l'ultimo dei morti di fame e come il primo degli sprovveduti.
> Fate voi i miliardi che ha fatto lui e poi chiamatemi va...



E chi ha detto che non è lecito. Stai facendo confusione. Tu parli di sicurezza che non ci sia Berlusconi perché c'erano due banche, ma che significa? Non hai idea di cosa dici. I soldi vengono da paradisi fiscali, nessuno può saperlo. Comunque per risponderti sul discorso Singer, probabilmente non sai cosa fa Elliot, investono soldi di terze persone per farle fruttare, non soldi di singer. Per cui nessuno potrà mai dire nulla in quanto tecnicamente i soldi li mette Elliot ma fa semplicemente da ponte o schermo, chiamalo come vuoi. E non credo proprio si metta normalmente ad investire 1 mld a fondo perduto senza avere la Certezza di poterci guadagnare. A meno che non sia un cliente che lo vuole. Che strano. 
Probabilmente dimentichi o non sai che c'è un indagine in corso sulla cessione del Milan. Proprio pulita non è la cosa evidentemente.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Bilancio del Milan? Da il sole 24 ore sono 600 milioni circa, compreso appunto azzeramento debito verso banche (fatto con iniziazione in conto capitale).



Ma che c'entra il bilancio del Milan? Devi leggere l'articolo o quello che è riportato. C'è troppa confusione. Si sta parlando della società che detiene le azioni del Milan non del bilancio della nostra società


----------



## Mauricio (16 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il bilancio del Milan? Devi leggere l'articolo o quello che è riportato. C'è troppa confusione. Si sta parlando della società che detiene le azioni del Milan non del bilancio della nostra società



Hai riportato 900 milioni, dicendo che è chiarissimo. Ma se fai riferimento all’articolo ho editato il messaggio aggiungendo i conti punto per punto. Il miliardo di perdite non deriva dall’entrata In possesso da parte di Elliott del Milan, o almeno non tutto. 

Per questo ribadisco che è piuttosto impreciso e pieno di velate supposizioni. Forse non è chiaro che per Elliott questa è un’operazione marginale, arriva forse al 2% del portafoglio investimenti. Anche perdessero il 50%, sarebbe un -1% di impatto totale. Ampiamente compensabile dagli altri investimenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Hai riportato 900 milioni, dicendo che è chiarissimo. Ma se fai riferimento all’articolo ho editato il messaggio aggiungendo i conti punto per punto. Il miliardo di perdite non deriva dall’entrata In possesso da parte di Elliott del Milan, o almeno non tutto.
> 
> Per questo ribadisco che è piuttosto impreciso e pieno di velate supposizioni. Forse non è chiaro che per Elliott questa è un’operazione marginale, arriva forse al 2% del portafoglio investimenti. Anche perdessero il 50%, sarebbe un -1% di impatto totale. Ampiamente compensabile dagli altri investimenti.



Ma sai leggere? Ho scritto è riportato nel bilancio, facendo riferimento ovviamente a quello lussemburghese. Di cosa si parla qui? Bah. In. Ogni caso ho sbagliato, è più di 1 mld, non 900 mln. Il Milan come valore è messo a 83 mln. Ma comunque questa è un'altra storia. Non vedo esattamente il problema di questo articolo. Anzi forse sì, che cerca di farvi aprire gli occhi ma non volete farlo. Come con i cinefake. Stessa storia


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2020)

Ricapitolando:

-Li acquisisce senza basi e ponendo come garanzie beni non suoi
-I soldi vengono in varie tranche da paradisi fiscali
-La natura di Elliott: investire il patrimonio altrui
-La nomenclatura delle società lussemburghesi: chiamarle Smoking Bianco o Effetto Serra pareva brutto
-La cosa più stramba tornando a Li: come fa un soggetto X, che possiede beni per un valore esiguo acquisire una società investendo prima 700 mln debiti inclusi e poi altri 200 sul mercato. Peraltro investire nel calcio è difficilmente sinonimo di rivalutazione del capitale. 

Inutile andare oltre. Sappiamo tutti la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma sai leggere? Ho scritto è riportato nel bilancio, facendo riferimento ovviamente a quello lussemburghese. Di cosa si parla qui? Bah. In. Ogni caso ho sbagliato, è più di 1 mld, non 900 mln. Il Milan come valore è messo a 83 mln. Ma comunque questa è un'altra storia. Non vedo esattamente il problema di questo articolo. Anzi forse sì, che cerca di farvi aprire gli occhi ma non volete farlo. Come con i cinefake. Stessa storia



Io feci un riassunto un anno fa (qui https://www.milanworld.net/elliott-...el-milan-vt64854-post1906347.html#post1906347 )



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott controlla il 9% di Telecom Italia.
> 
> Elliott è in guerra con Vivendi per avere il controllo della stessa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto che non è lecito. Stai facendo confusione. Tu parli di sicurezza che non ci sia Berlusconi perché c'erano due banche, ma che significa? Non hai idea di cosa dici. I soldi vengono da paradisi fiscali, nessuno può saperlo. Comunque per risponderti sul discorso Singer, probabilmente non sai cosa fa Elliot, investono soldi di terze persone per farle fruttare, non soldi di singer. Per cui nessuno potrà mai dire nulla in quanto tecnicamente i soldi li mette Elliot ma fa semplicemente da ponte o schermo, chiamalo come vuoi. E non credo proprio si metta normalmente ad investire 1 mld a fondo perduto senza avere la Certezza di poterci guadagnare. A meno che non sia un cliente che lo vuole. Che strano.
> Probabilmente dimentichi o non sai che c'è un indagine in corso sulla cessione del Milan. Proprio pulita non è la cosa evidentemente.



Probabilmente stai rispondendo a caso a cose che non ho mai scritto. Mai parlato di Berlusconi né in un senso né nell'altro.
Sul resto che hai scritto è inutile rispondere. Continui a girarci intorno. Ti ho mai detto che Singer è un brav'uomo? Nn mi pare...


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stai rispondendo a caso a cose che non ho mai scritto. Mai parlato di Berlusconi né in un senso né nell'altro.
> Sul resto che hai scritto è inutile rispondere. Continui a girarci intorno. Ti ho mai detto che Singer è un brav'uomo? Nn mi pare...



si ok dai, lasciamo stare.


----------



## Mauricio (17 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma sai leggere? Ho scritto è riportato nel bilancio, facendo riferimento ovviamente a quello lussemburghese. Di cosa si parla qui? Bah. In. Ogni caso ho sbagliato, è più di 1 mld, non 900 mln. Il Milan come valore è messo a 83 mln. Ma comunque questa è un'altra storia. Non vedo esattamente il problema di questo articolo. Anzi forse sì, che cerca di farvi aprire gli occhi ma non volete farlo. Come con i cinefake. Stessa storia



Io si, ed ho anche fatto una disamina dei dati. Evidentemente qui quello che non sa leggere, o peggio non ha idea di cosa si parli, non sono io.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

*La GDS in edicola oggi, 17 agosto, riporta l'articolo del CorSera ed aggiunge che la cessione del Milan è ritenuta ad oggi distante anni luce. Il travaso di azioni è solamente un'operazione tecnica che non sposta equilibri e il rosso da 1 mld della Rossoneri Lux è frutto di una svalutazione del valore di carico che Mr. Li deteneva prima di perdere il Milan, e non ha a che fare col valore del club né con l’esposizione effettiva di Elliott sul club.*


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La GDS in edicola oggi, 17 agosto, riporta l'articolo del CorSera ed aggiunge che la cessione del Milan è ritenuta ad oggi distante anni luce. Il travaso di azioni è solamente un'operazione tecnica che non sposta equilibri e il rosso da 1 mld della Rossoneri Lux è frutto di una svalutazione del valore di carico che Mr. Li deteneva prima di perdere il Milan, e non ha a che fare col valore del club né con l’esposizione effettiva di Elliott sul club.*



Riparte la lavatrice?


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riparte la lavatrice?



Si è mai fermata?


----------



## uolfetto (17 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Il prestito fatto da Elliott al cinese era lecito fino a prova contraria.
> I soldi c'erano e son stati spesi. Mi pare quasi superfluo sottolineare che vista l'entità del prestito le somme sono transitate da un conto ad un altro a mezzo bonifico e quindi almeno 2 banche hanno fatto i necessari controlli ivi compresi quelli antiriciclaggio. Quindi ditemi... di cosa parliamo? Cosa dovrebbe chiarire elliott? Si hanno prove o si vuol gettare fango senza il minimo straccio di prova perché tanto va bene sputare sul Milan, fa notizia...
> Sul restante 46%... ti rendi conto anche tu che quella è una pura semplice e assoluta supposizione. Non sanno nulla e... inventano. Ma a sto punto per me il restante 46% visto il numero potrebbe essere di Vale Rossi. Una supposizione come un'altra.





Mauricio ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma vorrei farvi tornare sulla terra. Elliott è un hedge fund, fondo d’investimento. Gli si è presentata l’occasione di prestare 300 milioni circa (che sono l’1% del patrimonio in gestione se è di 32 miliardi) a tassi da usura (se non ricordo male 11%) ottenendo in pegno le quote totali del Milan. Che seppur svalutato valeva di più di questa cifra. Voi un investimento del genere non l’avreste fatto?! Se andava male si otteneva oltre il 10% di rendimento, se andava bene un asset che valeva più del prestito.
> 
> Detto questo l’articolo mi sembra molto approssimativo: anche qui se non ricordo male l’investimento totale è di circa 500 milioni (diversi articoli online lo confermano). Da quando Elliott ha investito 1 miliardo nel Milan?! Andrebbe analizzato nel dettaglio da cosa deriva tale perdita.
> 
> ...



Questo che dite voi non fa una piega ma non capisco perchè sarebbe in contrasto con quello che penso io. Cioè lo sconosciuto cinese acquista nota società di calcio facendosi prestare i soldi che non ha dal fondo Elliott tramite l'intermediazione di Fassone giusto? Poi perde la società, il fondo giustamente si ritrova una proprietà sottopagandola quindi è contento di partecipare a questa operazione. Scaroni era già nel primo cda e poi diventa presidente. Non sto discutendo la legalità, ne gli eventuali margini di profitto del fondo di investimento.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Oh signore.....


----------



## smallball (17 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> -Li acquisisce senza basi e ponendo come garanzie beni non suoi
> -I soldi vengono in varie tranche da paradisi fiscali
> ...



Quella sgradevole sensazione di lavanderia
...


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera pubblica un articolo sull'intricata situazione societaria del Milan e con Elliott che sta facendo delle manovre in Lussemburgo. Preludio ad un riassetto o ad una cessione?
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## smallball (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La GDS in edicola oggi, 17 agosto, riporta l'articolo del CorSera ed aggiunge che la cessione del Milan è ritenuta ad oggi distante anni luce. Il travaso di azioni è solamente un'operazione tecnica che non sposta equilibri e il rosso da 1 mld della Rossoneri Lux è frutto di una svalutazione del valore di carico che Mr. Li deteneva prima di perdere il Milan, e non ha a che fare col valore del club né con l’esposizione effettiva di Elliott sul club.*



Lavatrice a pieno regime,siamo sempre punto a capo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ben svegliati. Lo dico da un paio di anni che Elliot fa parte del progetto ed è solo l'altra faccia della medaglia. Adesso vediamo se si svegliano anche i tifosi con i paraocchi.
> Comunque non c'è che dire il nano malefico ha studiato tutto per bene, e difficilmente si potrà scoprire il vaso di pandora. Ribadisco, soltanto un pazzo, ergo uno sceicco, può comprare il Milan presentando un miliardo, altrimenti bisogna aspettare la dipartita del capo, oppure che si convinca a mollare la presa. Alternativa altre persone losche che si inseriscono in questa schifezza.
> Armatevi di pazienza.
> 
> Mi pare di averlo fatto notare, guardate i nomi delle due società. Genio (savicevic) investment e king george(weah,). Ahahahaha sapete chi metteva questi nomi in altri società legate a mediaset?



Dopo Soldatino, King e D'Artagnan, "a' tris de Gabbriella", abbiamo Genio, King e Blu Skye, "a' tris de Sirvio" ahahaha


----------



## Mauricio (17 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Questo che dite voi non fa una piega ma non capisco perchè sarebbe in contrasto con quello che penso io. Cioè lo sconosciuto cinese acquista nota società di calcio facendosi prestare i soldi che non ha dal fondo Elliott tramite l'intermediazione di Fassone giusto? Poi perde la società, il fondo giustamente si ritrova una proprietà sottopagandola quindi è contento di partecipare a questa operazione. Scaroni era già nel primo cda e poi diventa presidente. Non sto discutendo la legalità, ne gli eventuali margini di profitto del fondo di investimento.



No no non è in contrasto. Era solo per puntualizzare che per Elliott era un’operazione conveniente da qualsiasi punto di vista, ovvero se il debitore (leggasi cinese) era inadempiente o meno, loro cadevano comunque in piedi. E quindi in questo non c’è nulla di strano, anzi, per un fondo speculativo era un colpo sicuro e non avrebbero fatto gli interessi dei propri clienti se non avessero colto un’occasione del genere.


----------



## Manue (17 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> No ma non mischiare!! Stai cadendo nella trappolona del giornalista! Elliott i soldi li ha cacciati e la loro provenienza è stata ritenuta lecita da almeno 2 banche che hanno fatto i necessari controlli. Se Li ha mentito... la colpa sarebbe di Elliott? A Elliott poteva benissimo andar bene così sapendo che nella peggiore delle ipotesi si sarebbe preso il Milan ad un prezzo praticamente prossimo allo zero.



No ma non è così e te lo dico perché ci lavoro in banca.
Se io presto dei soldi, devo fare le opportune verifiche, tutte le opportune verifiche, 
poiché se sono negligente in qualcosa e, ad esempio, il prestito che emetto andrà a finire, tramite il debitore, per finanziare il terrorismo, ne sono corresponsabile.

Non basta presentare 4 documenti ed il gioco è fatto, 
non funziona così, soprattutto in operazioni di quel calibro, con persone estere, 
con dose ancor più rincarata dal fatto che il paese di provenienza non è ne UE, ne Usa e non fa parte neanche del trattato Shengen.

Quello che è accaduto in quei finanziamenti è qualcosa di ridicolo, 
non puoi tu banca prestare dei soldi e non accertarti della veridicità dei documenti presentati.
E' molto grave.

Le banche non hanno fatto controlli, 
non li hanno fatti. Non puoi presentare una fideiussione che certifica la proprietà di miniere in Cina, 
e non verifichi, non esiste.


Elliot, Li, Berlusca, è stato tutto un cinema creato ad hoc, 
ma va bene, pazienza, non ci rimettiamo ne io ne te.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io si, ed ho anche fatto una disamina dei dati. Evidentemente qui quello che non sa leggere, o peggio non ha idea di cosa si parli, non sono io.



Ma quale disamina? Comunque si ok, non ho idea di cosa parlo, come con i cinesi. Che strano dejavu


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> No no non è in contrasto. Era solo per puntualizzare che per Elliott era un’operazione conveniente da qualsiasi punto di vista, ovvero se il debitore (leggasi cinese) era inadempiente o meno, loro cadevano comunque in piedi. E quindi in questo non c’è nulla di strano, anzi, per un fondo speculativo era un colpo sicuro e non avrebbero fatto gli interessi dei propri clienti se non avessero colto un’occasione del genere.



Sarebbe stato conveniente se avessero rivenduto subito il Milan. Invece così la storia non quadra proprio.

Se io presto 10 (con interessi come se fossero 12) ad un tizio per comprarsi un cavallo da corsa che vale 15 e questo tizio riesce a ridarmi indietro solo 9, io ritiro il cavallo da corsa e lo rivendo a 15 così ci guadagno di più e in fretta. Non mi tengo in stalla il cavallo, siccome io (Eliott) di corse e di cavalli non capisco nulla. Se tenessi il cavallo dandogli da mangiare e facendolo pascolare in un piccolo giardino lo svaluterei e ci smenerei anche i soldi per mantenerlo. Questo è ciò che sta facendo Eliott con il Milan, una cosa priva di alcun senso logico. Ma questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione (se mai ce ne fosse bisogno) che al timone non c'è realmente Eliott, altrimenti sarebbe andata come ho detto io: Rivendita rapida del club con minimo sforzo e massimo guadagno.


----------



## Julian4674 (18 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato conveniente se avessero rivenduto subito il Milan. Invece così la storia non quadra proprio.
> 
> Se io presto 10 (con interessi come se fossero 12) ad un tizio per comprarsi un cavallo da corsa che vale 15 e questo tizio riesce a ridarmi indietro solo 9, io ritiro il cavallo da corsa e lo rivendo a 15 così ci guadagno di più e in fretta. Non mi tengo in stalla il cavallo, siccome io (Eliott) di corse e di cavalli non capisco nulla. Se tenessi il cavallo dandogli da mangiare e facendolo pascolare in un piccolo giardino lo svaluterei e ci smenerei anche i soldi per mantenerlo. Questo è ciò che sta facendo Eliott con il Milan, una cosa priva di alcun senso logico. Ma questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione (se mai ce ne fosse bisogno) che al timone non c'è realmente Eliott, altrimenti sarebbe andata come ho detto io: Rivendita rapida del club con minimo sforzo e massimo guadagno.



come scritto prima, mettendo insieme la quota misteriosa e la quota in mano ai 2 compari di merende si arriva al controllo della società. Se questi 3 soggetti (i 2 amici + innominato) non volessero la cessione e lasciassero elliot a gestire, senza nessun interesse al campo? Stranamente il passivo della rossoneri lux è di un mld, la cifra da sempre voluta per la vendita.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Agosto 2020)

Comunque sul blog di felice raimondo c'è un articolo che spiega meglio tutto quello che è successo in lussemburgo in questi giorni. Tra Elliott e Blu Skye o come si chiama di cerchione e d'avanzo rimangono comunque tutti i dubbi su questa "strana" composizione societaria.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Comunque sul blog di felice raimondo c'è un articolo che spiega meglio tutto quello che è successo in lussemburgo in questi giorni. Tra Elliott e Blu Skye o come si chiama di cerchione e d'avanzo rimangono comunque tutti i dubbi su questa "strana" composizione societaria.



E' tutto fatto ad arte per non capirci una mazza.
Siamo in mano a un fondo ma chi sta dietro , tra scatole cinesi e personaggi misteriosi, non è dato sapersi.
Questo credo sia ormai chiaro a tutti.
In teoria questo giochino può servire per lavare tanti soldi, per portare tanti soldi fuori dal giro e tanti altri farne con la prossima cessione.
Una speculazione finanziaria di alto livello.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato conveniente se avessero rivenduto subito il Milan. Invece così la storia non quadra proprio.
> 
> Se io presto 10 (con interessi come se fossero 12) ad un tizio per comprarsi un cavallo da corsa che vale 15 e questo tizio riesce a ridarmi indietro solo 9, io ritiro il cavallo da corsa e lo rivendo a 15 così ci guadagno di più e in fretta. Non mi tengo in stalla il cavallo, siccome io (Eliott) di corse e di cavalli non capisco nulla. Se tenessi il cavallo dandogli da mangiare e facendolo pascolare in un piccolo giardino lo svaluterei e ci smenerei anche i soldi per mantenerlo. Questo è ciò che sta facendo Eliott con il Milan, una cosa priva di alcun senso logico. Ma questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione (se mai ce ne fosse bisogno) che al timone non c'è realmente Eliott, altrimenti sarebbe andata come ho detto io: Rivendita rapida del club con minimo sforzo e massimo guadagno.



Si e no. Se il cavallo lo puoi allevare con un gestore che pensi sia bravo (leggi Gazidis) e migliorare con qualche investimento per ricavarne 40 entro 3/5 anni, direi che dal punto di vista finanziario si ottiene un ritorno maggiore. 
Che poi si riesca effettivamente a fare è un altro discorso, ma il senso è questo. Anche perché non ci è dato sapere se hanno provato a rivendere subito il Milan guadagnandoci qualcosa. Magari non c’erano compratori e/o l’offerta era troppo bassa.


----------

